# BMW : 3-Series IS Electric Vehicle Conversion



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $14,999.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Friday Apr-17-2009 10:38:18 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $16,999.00
Bid now | Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

